#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] 《MAN》一個很現實，很黑暗，很諷刺的影片

## 弦月

這是英國的Steve Cutts製作的影片
三分半帶你從500000年前開始看到人類的未來
從踩死一隻小蟲開始
越後面越黑暗，可是我們卻又無法否認，這些都是我們便利的生活背後所帶來的傷害

然後那個結局，真是太妙了
也許，那真的是最後的解決辦法吧

（對了因為我不知道要放哪就放這了

----------


## 狼王白牙

有關最後一段所使用的場景 - 整個地球變成垃圾山
印象中在 1985 年所出版的《漢聲小百科》就已經看過，
在這 30 年間，各種有關寫實的紀錄片；各種呼籲；各種方案都被提出過，
不過貌似沒有緩解廢棄物問題；全球暖化問題；或者減選生物滅絕的速度
電子垃圾不斷地被堆積，例如現代好像智能手機的生命週期變短了。
雖然說無紙時代即將來臨這種預言，但取而代之的是即使無紙，沒有把資訊的保存變得更環保一些，

有關樂觀的言論 - 人們已經警覺到了，已經有人在做了。 對於這些樂觀話，老實說，我持有悲觀的看法。
有人曾經批評過，使用某種抑制人類行為的方式，稱作法西斯，稱作傷害民主，
但無可否認，還真是有效。。。。。

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  弦月：

      人類果真死性不改哪！！！其實這部影片本狼兩年半前有貼過，不過很快就沒有獸關注了；妳重新張貼讓新獸和當時沒有點來看的友獸們知曉，真令本狼欣喜！！！ :wuffer_glee: 

      真的人類所有做過的錯事，這部動畫都百分之百的呈現；第六次大滅絕迫在眉睫，地球還有多少時間呢？ :wuffer_bawl: 

      【本狼當年的影片推薦！！！】：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/55...BC%81%EF%BC%81

                                                                                        北極凍狼    斯冰菊    近乎絕望

                                                                                             狼版12年12月3日    23:44

----------


## 清溫水

我有看過（苦笑）抱歉我對這些的感想實在太難過，已經不想再多說，卻是始終如一的。容許我稍為引用我發在毛毛作品賞析的另一帖：＂不曉得各位獸友對動物保育的電影有甚麼看法？＂的話作回應：

看完以後，其實最大的感覺還是那一種對現實無奈的憤怒，胸口是怒氣最終燃燒殆盡後的空蕩。我幾近無力改變這種現狀，我們這些挽救的力量又是否能抵消商家和尚沒覺醒的人？我想很大可能是不能的。

老實說我對那些一味說世界現在很可怕氣候變得很可怕，自己卻不作任何改變的人感到厭惡。
然後呢？他們就沒有然後。

人們感歎事理的不公，卻又繼續推動其發生
正如被強迫婚嫁的人最後又強迫他人婚嫁
哀嚎著地球病了被殺死了，卻又嘲笑拯救的人，自己繼續持刀剌下去

我每一天都感嘆，在想着，人類要改變實在太晚，地球已經在漸漸死去，那時也是我們真正後悔的日子。

----------


## 帝嵐

這部短片銀某已經看了不下10次了
每次都是在公民課或環保議題課看的
每次看完都是無奈與憤怒
這顯得我們人類到底有多愚蠢、為利是圖
就算有滿腔的憤怒，卻無法改變
環保人士只能透過宣傳、遊行來請願
但那些工廠，貼個告示，幾個月後就蓋好或開發土地了
雖然全世界都在說要環保; 但，這是真的嗎?
現在已經不是重不重視的問題了，而是能不能立即行動了

----------

